# 10 Most Famous Opera Houses



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

See the ten most famous opera houses...http://the10mostknown.com/10-most-famous-opera-houses-in-the-world/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

Sydney does have the most cool and unique look to it.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2014)

That site lacks credibility for this alone




> Sydney Opera House in Australia is the home for two of the most popular artists in the history of opera, Nellie Melba and Joan Matilda


Eh ?  

Nellie Melba was dead long before the SOH opened. She died in 1931. 

There is no such person as Joan Matilda.
The famous operatic Joan was Joan Sutherland. 
She died in 2010, so it is no longer her 'home' .


Haven't looked at the rest but while the photos may be great, I wouldn't trust the commentaries.​


----------

